# FSW visa refusal of eligibility



## Glenhurst (Jan 20, 2012)

Dear Canada Forum members. 
This is my first post and it is not very positive. 
I have just received a letter from the Canadian Immigration Section (IS) in London (UK) which states I am not eligible for processing because I have not provided evidence of how I meet the NOC occupational descriptions for the occupation I applied for and listed in the Ministers Instructions 2010 (teachers/instructors 4131). 
I submitted the supporting documents in July 2011 (originally applied Dec 2010 to Halifax). The (IS) letter specifically states I did not provide satisfactory evidence that I had work experience in ANY of the listed duties - main or essential. I am completely baffled because I submited contracts detailing specific duties/roles/responsibilities from two employers that match and supercede all the NOC guidance (for teachers/instructors). 
In addition, to my great surprise all my previous employers were happy to get their lawyers to sign and confirm all of my employment history, so there are no gaps. 
WHAT CAN I DO? Can I appeal? My first thought is that the Visa Officer had not seen the teaching contracts and job responsibilities I submitted, Is this possible - could they go missing? I have looked at the NOC job descriptors and the employers documents again and they really do match 100% - e.g I have taught/assessed/designed curricular materials/ served on committees/consulted - it was all recorded by my employers. 
Very Unhappy Bunny (HELP!)


----------

